
No one needs libraries any more? What rubbish (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/26/no-one-use-libraries-any-more-rubbish-sanctuaries--enrich-communities
======
aurizon
Well, it is all a matter of definitions. Libraries were once groups of men and
women who knew stuff - before , tablets, scrolls, books and now hard drives of
some sort. So warehouses full of books are on their way out, same as
warehouses full of scrolls tablets etc were tossed out for their
civilizations. Even now most libraries are getting rid of huge volumes of
books, those books that no-one reads. The information will endure,. so we will
have remotely accessible data piles, widely duplicated. In time most of these
will be scrapped. We can keep all data for ever at all locations when we get
the data density.

